# Predators lasersight-is it for sale?



## NorthernStar (Dec 5, 2004)

I have thought about the laser sight that the Predator has in the Predator movies. For those of you who have seen any of these movies,you know that the Predator has a three dot shaped lasersight monted to guide his plasma gun. It would be fun to play with a laserpointer shaped like this!

I can´t find any good picture of it,but what i wonder is if this laser pointer is for sale anywhere? Where can one buy it?

If you look at this picture,you will have a hint of what i am talking about. Thank´s for any info.


----------



## LaserMod (Dec 5, 2004)

Just strap three red lasers together with duck tape.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

But seriously...have you seen the polarisation caps for the red pointers - you know the different end caps that come in UFO shapes, heart shapes and other stupid things...

I've seen a triangle/arrow shape but it still doesn't replicate the 'three dot' sight of the predator /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif


----------



## Fat_Tony (Dec 5, 2004)

I have often thought of installing Crimson Trace Laser Grips, a LaserMax sight, and a laser sight that attaches to the front of the triggerguard onto a pistol just to see if I could get them to produce a triangular pattern like the Predator's laser sight. It would serve absolutely no practical purpose, but it would be quite a conversation starter!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## NorthernStar (Dec 5, 2004)

I have googleing around alittle and searching and i found Trijicons sights. They offer real 3 dot laser(?) sights for rifels and guns,and they look cool,but they are not realy what i am searching for. 






I was searching for a pocket 3 dotlaser pointer that are fare less expencive. Maybe there are a recreation made after 
the Predator movie?


----------



## DaFiend (Dec 5, 2004)

could this be what you are looking for?

http://www.birdbusters.net/laser.asp


----------



## NorthernStar (Dec 5, 2004)

Dafiend,
it´s not realy what i am looking for. It´s to big but the laser beam pattern was good.

LaserModifier,
I have being looking for a laser that has a removable cap that looks like the triangle,but i have not seen any.It looks like i have to strapping three lasers together so that they create the 3 dot triangle sight.


----------



## PocketBeam (Dec 6, 2004)

Could use use the triangle screw on head and then block part of the triangle, so your just got the corners?


----------



## LaserMod (Dec 6, 2004)

I don't think it's that easy if i look at the lenses for these they seem completely transparent - there must be something in the glass to polarise the beam and make the shapes...


----------



## DaFiend (Dec 6, 2004)

How bout this? 

http://www.law-17.com/UniversalLaser.html

Though i think that some of the beams may be IR....... There isn't alot "Specs" on the units them selves, but they have a module page as well so maybe you can make a project out of it? As for the trijicon model above, i don't think that that is an actual "laser" just illuminated sites for aiding in lining up the target.


----------



## NorthernStar (Dec 7, 2004)

DaFiend,
the S.K.Indusries lasersights does look attractive! This must be very close to the Predators lasersight. The website does not tell any prices but i guess that they are to high. After all,i am not going to mount it on any weapon(i just have an airgun)i will only have it as a toy.

When reading more closely then i can see that the Trijicon is not real lasersights,you are right about that. I guess that i have to either tape three laser pointers togheter,or hope that i can find a laserpointer with a head that produces three dots in the Predator style.


----------



## LaserMod (Dec 8, 2004)

You could probably build a custom laser with three diodes in parallel...should be easy enough to do.


----------



## DaFiend (Dec 8, 2004)

true, never thought of that. make them green. heaps sicker.


----------



## LaserMod (Dec 8, 2004)

Something like that, of course the battery life will be reduced but hey it will be worth it... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I would also buy the red lasers from abeland with 635nm which appears more brighter (orangy) than the usual red laser at 650nm and they are rather cheap - just buy three and wire just the diodes in parallel (not the circuits). Hope this helps /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

I might try it myself...


----------



## DaFiend (Dec 8, 2004)

I think there is a thread some where here on wiring up an external battery pack, help conserve the juice.


----------



## SuperBert (Feb 23, 2005)

hey good news lol look what i just found on ebay!:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=790&item=3876713327&rd=1


----------



## kongfuchicken (Feb 24, 2005)

Ha! Awesome!
A bit pricey though but still insanely cool.
We should be able to build something like that for less though...


----------

